# Php to PDF ( Variablen)



## TsEnG (1. Februar 2004)

Hi und zwar habe ich ne kleine Frage.

Ich möchte ein vorgefertigtes PDF erstellen in dem Sich Variablen befinden die beim klick auf ein Button Bestellen ersetz werden.


Also Detailbeschreibung:

Ich habe ein Bestellsystem Programmiert und zum Schluss der Bestellung soll wenn man auf den Button Bestellen klickt ein PDF erscheinen indem die bestellten Dinge stehen.
Das PDF sieht immer gleich aus nur halt die Bestellten Waren und Adresse des kunden ändert sich. Geht das irgendwie? das ich eine PDf erstelle in der Variablen stehen die ich hinterher durch den richtigen text per pdf ersetze?


Danke


----------



## Devil Noxx (2. Februar 2004)

Du wirst dich wohl oder übel durch die PDF Funktionen durcharbeiten müssen.
Allerdings musst php dann mit pdflib kompiliert sein, sonst kannst du keine PDF's erstellen.

Die Funktionen dazu findest du hier

Auch findest du hier  ein kleines Tutorial zur Pdf Erstellung.

mfg


----------



## Nils Hitze (2. Februar 2004)

Noch eine Alternative sind die (meines Erachtens) sehr guten 
Tutorials auf Zend.com. Natürlich nur wenn du des Englischen
mächtig bist.

http://www.zend.com/zend/tut/tutorial-PDFgen1.php
http://www.zend.com/zend/tut/tutorial-PDFgen2.php

Jona


----------



## NightWatcher (2. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich suche auch nen COde schnipsel oder ein kleines Script, womit ich genau dieses machen kann.

Variablen die mit SQL Daten gefüllt sind, an PDF übergeben und erstellen lassen.

PS: 
@ TsEnG:
Interesse daran, das wir das mal zusammen angehen, wenn sich keiner findet, der schon sowas mal gemacht hat!


----------



## Nils Hitze (3. Februar 2004)

_ Nachtrag::Anfang _
Also nachdem ich deinen Beitrag nochmal gelesen haben
ist mir aufgefallen das du eigentlich ein vorgefertigtes PDF 
ersetzten möchtest. Dazu bräuchtest du eine Kombination 
aus PDF Klasse und Dateiparser, da du den den String 
der die Ausgabe deines Bestellkorbes enthält PDF konform
machen müstest und das Ganze dann mit dem Datei Parser
in dein vorgefertigtes Dokument einsetzten müsstest.

Einfacher ist wenn du das PDF direkt mit meinem Code-
Schnipsel KOMPLETT erstellst. 
_ Nachtrag::Ende _

Man nehme es mir nicht übel, aber EIGENTLICH ist das super
einfach. Dazu lade man sich einfach die Klasse herunter die 
im Zend Tutorial beschrieben ist : http://www.zend.com/zend/tut/PDF2.zip

Dann brauchen wir nur noch folgenden Codeschnipsel :

```
<?php
 //PDF Klasse einbinden
 require_once("PDF.php");

 //SQL Verbindung aufbauen
 mysql_connect("host","user","passwort");

 //Datenbank auswählen
 mysql_select_db("datenbank");

 //SQL Abfrage
 $sql = "SELECT * FROM tabelle";
 $result = mysql_query($sql);

 //PDF Klasse initialisieren (Seitenformat / Größe)
 $pdf = &PDF::factory('p','a4');

 $pdf->open();
 $pdf->setCompression(true);

 //Seite hinzufügen
 $pdf->addPage();

 //Schriftart und Größe festlegen
 $pdf->setFont('Arial','',10);

 //Höhe auf gewünschten Wert der ersten Zeile setzten
 $height = 0;

 //SQL Ergebniss zeilenweise durchlaufen
 while($array = mysql_fetch_assoc($result))
 {
  //Inhalt der SQLZeile zusammenfassen und in Textvariable speichern
  $text = implode("", $array);

  //Textausgabe im PDF Dokument
  $pdf->text(15,$height*10,$text);

  //Höhe inkrementieren
  $height++;
 }

 //Datei ausgeben (Name.pdf)
 $pdf->output('sqloutput.pdf');
?>
```

Wenn Fragen aufkommen, entweder das Tutorial auf Zend lesen,
(lesen, ihr wisst schon, daß was ihr auch mit der FAQ machen solltet )
oder melden.

Jona


----------

